# Sopwith Camel, Fokker D VII, P-47 Thunderbolt, and F4U-1 Corsair



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

What do all these planes have in common? All are part of a collection called "Ace Legend Desktop Flyer Collection" from a company called Takara. What is so cool about these 3 inch long, nicely detailed plastic replicas are that, after either pushing a button or flipping the prop, the propellers spin constantly as the authentic sounds of the engines roar. They take three AAA batteries but the sounds are well worth it! The models are mounted on bases that either resemble an aircraft carrier's deck, tarmac of a runway, dirt runway, or a grassy field.

I found these at Tuesday Morning for five bucks each.

Took the Sopwith Camel model to the Aerospace Museum in Little Rock, Arkansas and the owner of the ONLY genuine, authentic 1:1 Sopwith Camel in the United States was impressed with it. http://www.aerospaced.org/permart/sopwith.htm

If you like piston-powered aircraft, you will really appreciate these little models and their featured sounds.
Quite nice little models, indeed!


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

They list for $15 each!
Well done on your bargain.

Where did you get them?

Jim


----------



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

The stores are called Tuesday Morning. They feature closeout merchandise. Company is headquartered in Texas. Really don't know the extent of their store operations as far as geographical locations go. Found in many different scales diecast cars, trucks, plastic models and other related items at substantial savings.

Good luck in your searches.


----------

